# prototype homemade squares / dovetail markers



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

While practicing making hand cut dovetails, I relaized I was taking forever to mark out the boards to cut. Had to be an easier way.

So I knocked out a few of these little tools to make my life more enjoyable while spending more time cutting and less time marking.

I have a couple more designs I'm working on to combine both tools in one. Here's what I did so far and the first dovetails with proper marking:

3" L square with spalted maple, and 14* dovetail marker with black palm.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very cool! :thumbsup:

Here's another type, (not mine).


----------



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

Those are really cool! And I like the fact that you made them yourself. It makes it more than just some tool in a drawer. And good looking dove tails too.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

That is using your ol'melon ! :thumbsup:

/click/ save as/ :yes:


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nice !!!*

Nice work there.
I like the idea of using standard hardware with the wood handles. :thumbsup:


----------

